# Lemongrass & Lavender



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone do it? I had one person ask for it yesterday (lemon and lavender) and another person ask for it today. The woman yesterday said it is a scent that Yankee Candle has.

I think I'm going to have to try it, but was curious if any of you already make it?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've never tried that combo.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have never tired this combo, but honestly I think lavender will go with anything.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I do it in a laundry soap, but not a bar soap yet. Just about anything with either lemongrass OR lavender sells really well for me.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita Martin said:


> I do it in a laundry soap, but not a bar soap yet. Just about anything with either lemongrass OR lavender sells really well for me.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do it in all sorts of things. It's fabulous.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't done it yet, I keep forgetting, but my friend brought me a candle tart in the fragrance and it does smell nice : ) I think I'll do that one in a few days when it cools down, I hate making soap in 90"+ weather! but I love trying new combos keeps it from getting old.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

My thoughts, exactly, Sherrie. It IS hot, isn't it?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I made lemon & lavender CP with EOs, its selling but, verrrry slowly, it may be my mixture that makes it less than great. I will not do it again. A Fo may be better. Dorit


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I think that Yankee made a Lavender and Lemon candle that smelled good; I don't know about Lemongrass though...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

What ratio would be recommended


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

a4patch said:


> What ratio would be recommended


I still haven't made it as I'm out of lemongrass, but I was thinking the lavender would need to be heavier than the lemongrass.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit, what ratio did you use?

SherrieC, did you make it?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Cindy, I usually do 50/50 and then smell to see if it needs a little adjusting. Its funny those bars are a bit smaller yet keep selling. I guess I will have to keep it in my line. Dorit


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Previous to this post, I had read somewhere about lavender and lemongrass soap, can't remember where, but when this was posted, it poked at my memory. Anyway, I made the lemongrass & lavender....smelled heavenly, just wonderful!!! I love it. So my first sales were at a holistic/psychic fair. It sold like hotcakes. I think I am almost out. So thanks for posting about this...I tried it...and it has been great!!!

sheryl


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear it, Sheryl!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Sheryl, what was your ratio?


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I use about 1 ppo in my batch. And I used it 50% Lemongrass EO & 50% lavender 40/42 EO. dance:

sheryl


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, thanks for sharing your ratio! I SO wanted to ask!!!


----------

